# 2' here



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

got 2 ft of snow here and some pretty bad icicles


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wheres the 2' of snow?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

all I see is ice?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I like snow not ice!


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

didnt get any pics of the snow just thought the ice was a little rediculous


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

LMFAO!!

Keep the pictures of Icicles coming brotha.

:laughing:


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

didnt take any pictures of the snow because i didnt have time had to take pics of the ice though so i could explain why the walk underneath it wasnt shoveld


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

richsoucie;944316 said:


> didnt take any pictures of the snow because i didnt have time had to take pics of the ice though so i could explain why the walk underneath it wasnt shoveld


ok im really confused now


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

So your thread title pertains to the size of the icicles and not the amount of snow? Got it :waving:


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

nicksplowing;944660 said:


> ok im really confused now


lol me too.. I think he may need more insulation in the attick.. or turn the heat down to 70.. My luck I would be impaled by one of those massive hanging death waiting to happen ice spears


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

WTF, Iciles?????? Dude..where's the snow.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

You have some serious heat loss going on there!


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

i know the attic is completly uninsulated


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was gored as a kid dam icicle follwed the shovel handle down, right into my face, dad nearly passed out and i jumped in my car and went to the fire station, it melted the wound clean lol, i wasn't laughing then, thats when i found out chicks dig scars


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

Do yourself a favor. Go to your local Home Depot and buy enough blow in fiberglass insulation to do your attic. I just did my entire attic yesterday for $270 and that was 8" thick. They will rent you the machine or the machine is free if you buy 20 bags. A bunch of my buddies and I went together and got 55 bags of this stuff. It is much, much better than the old blow in cellulose stuff. It is called AttiCat and is made by Owens Corning.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm.... I think you are a liar. I see no snow!


----------

